# magnum flex joint compound



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone use the magnum flex joint compound for taping? Has a bunch of elastomeric compounds in it. Says it cant be sanded. May be a great taping mud. Trying to find feedback on it. I'm on the hunt to put together the best possible system for our climate.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Found another product called stuc-o-flex that is an elastomeric compound. It is peaking my interest.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds Interesting !


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

best possible system for our climate? So you are ready to give up on drywall as well?:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Elastomeric stuff doesn't sound too great for finishing joints. Use Patch'n'Pant before? It's pretty much the same concept, and kind of sucks using for touchups due to sandability. I imagine you could finish a job out 2-3 coats, but taking your time to leave no flaws, because come finish day you're fugged!

If you're still having drying probs from tape day, maybe try mixing some 90 fast set with your taping mud, your guys on the gun shouldn't have a prob with that


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Scratch half of what I posted LOL, just read the specs on the stuff and reread your post :whistling2: taping and first coat sounds interesting :blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Previous thread on it: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/magnum-flex-joint-compound-3819/

If it's got elastomeric, I wonder about its dry time.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

It would only be used for taping. I'm thinking of trying a couple different systems. Thinking about using vario with mesh, elastomeric compound for taping, or perhaps national gypsums fastrack setting compound used for manufactured housing. I dont think standard quick set sandable mud is going to be the answer. We dont have many problems using all purpose for everything but I want to eliminate as much as possible.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

After reading specs its basically a latex elastomer. Used something similar for a tough rock (abuse board) application. Worked pretty decent but only used it for 1st coat to set tape. Dry time is a little slower but nothing a few fans cant take care of. Big downfall is the flash. If you use it then level 5 is needed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> We dont have many problems using all purpose for everything but I want to eliminate as much as possible.


Are you sure this ain't your problem??:whistling2::jester:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Anyone use the magnum flex joint compound for taping? Has a bunch of elastomeric compounds in it. Says it cant be sanded. May be a great taping mud. Trying to find feedback on it. I'm on the hunt to put together the best possible system for our climate.


It sounds like they may be stretching the truth!:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Are you sure this ain't your problem??:whistling2::jester:


Lol could be. Our guys do great work but sometimes get in a rush and dont let the tape fully cure. I want to take that out of their hands by using a different system.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I want to take that out of their hands by using a different system.


OH....There gonna LOVE that!!!:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Get el grande dehumidifier. :thumbup:


----------

